# Hello. Wondering what type of cat this might be. Any ideas?



## stylecat (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello everyone! New here to the forum. Found this stray cat and wondering what type he might be. Looking at him and recently learning about cats, he seems to be a tabby mackerel with a brown body with some grey, has a grey and black tail and has white to pink paws underneath. Here are some pictures http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/6250/image001cpu.jpg
http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/342/image002n.jpg
http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/589/image003eq.jpg
http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/4826/image006es.jpg
http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/576/image012y.jpg
http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/8009/image008vx.jpg
http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/7158/image007cy.jpg
http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/3149/image017ll.jpg
http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/1694/image018d.jpg
http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/623/image019fw.jpg
Thanks for looking.

edited by doodlebug to remove image tags from the photos...they're huge. Please reduce them to 800 x 600 pixels if you want to display them here.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

He's a lovely DSH (domestic shorthair) and his color is brown tabby (mackeral pattern) with white. What a cutie!


----------

